# Cross Connection



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We recently re done a new bathroom in an old farm house. After everything was done i had constant hot water in the new shower, master bathroom double sink hot on left cold on right throne room had cold water to the toilet downstairs shower and sink left was hot right was cold and toilet was cold. The guest bathroom in the hall way that i had not touched at all the sink ran hot and the cold ran cold toilet run cold but the shower / tub in the guest bathroom that i did not touch the hot side runs hot for about 30 seconds then turns luke warm. I knew straight off it was a cross connection. I serched the house but there was no place that this could happen. I called Tommy Plumber to get a 2nd opinion. As i dont like to say its 1 thing to the homeowner and come to find out thats not what it was. Tommy suggested the diverter was bad in the shower. I removed the diverter valve on the 3 handle shower valve but there was no cold water coming out. The closest suspect was a delta single handle shower mixing valve that i installed on the other side of that bathroom. I replaced the balancing spool in the new delta mixing valve in the new master bathroom that i put in and now the guest bathroom shower works fine. It had to been a bad valve in the factory mixing valve. Just though i would share this in case someone else runs into a similar problem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good find Bill. Glad you found the culprit.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Bill said:


> We recently re done a new bathroom in an old farm house.<snip>
> Had this same problem with a Moen -- [Moentrol] Turned out to be a stuck check stop. Replaced the innards of the checks and it worked fine.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In a perfect world the manufacturer would reimburse your labor to fix their defect.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Had a similar situation a few years ago, but in my case there was a casting defect in the valve body between the two supply sides of the cartridge.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Had a similar situation a few years ago, but in my case there was a casting defect in the valve body between the two supply sides of the cartridge.


Damn. Had to pull the whole mixing valve out and reolace I assume. Who footed that bill?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Bill said:


> Damn. Had to pull the whole mixing valve out and reolace I assume. Who footed that bill?


Yeah, pull and replace. I'm not sure who footed the bill, i would have to ask the boss.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Manufacturer for sure. If it had been me i would be on the phone like quick!


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> In a perfect world the manufacturer would reimburse your labor to fix their defect.


I once installed pex piping from a reputable company that leaked a bad smell/taste into the water. They gave me new piping and reimbursed me for the labor to replace it. So sometimes they do....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

yaacov said:


> I once installed pex piping from a reputable company that leaked a bad smell/taste into the water. They gave me new piping and reimbursed me for the labor to replace it. So sometimes they do....


I've been reimbursed as well, but not often.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just like the water heater manufactures give you a tidbit when changing one out under warranty...covers cost maybe..but not usually...


----------

